# Australian moving to NY - bank accounts



## yvetteeeee (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi there, I am relocating to New York in April 2012 through my company. I am in the process of filling out a huge amount of paper work. One of the sheets I have asks for my bank account details (US). I have investment properties here in Australia so I will need an account that I can get paid into in the US, and also easily transfer funds back home. Anyone got any tips? Thanks Yvetteeee: plane:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Check with a super regional bank with branches in both of your locations.


----------



## Kafka (Apr 19, 2012)

I was recommended a local bank and regret it as it has been a real hassle to make international transfers. I have HSBC credit card (most US banks wouldn't consider me due to no credit history) and they seemed to have a good setup for international people.
Will re-do my accounts so have main banking with HSBC or similar international bank (but try to get one of the fab incentive schemes they have on credit cards here), and retain my small bank account for checking and to have a physical bank t visit.


----------

